# Rats hate water!



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Does any one else have rats that just dont seem to like water that much? I tried when they were tiny babies to start introducing them to shallow water but they would just freak out. Now they are 5 months old and Harriette still really hates water (she doesn't even like to be in the bathroom because she thinks I'll put her in the tub or sink!) Clementine will occasionally go into a baking pan filled with water but not for very long. 

Any suggestions? Or will they just not like water? Haha!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My Sheebah loves baths but Sasha hates them! For Sheebah I just plop her in the tub but Sasha what I do is every once and a while and at bath time wash her with a damp cloth instead of actually washing her


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Most rats hate water. It's more common for them to dislike water than to like it. 

Out of all my rats, I've only ever had one who seemed to enjoy it, and that was Dobby the hairless. I don't have any that can properly swim, as far as I know


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

That makes me feel less sad that I can't see them hop around in water (not that I was set on that or anything) haha! I will accept the fact that they will not like water! They aren't very smelly anyways so it isn't like they NEED to be in the water for a bath or anything.


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

Out of my six. 

Only one doesn't mind it, and that my love rat Lulu. She throws a tantrum at bath time at first. -_- But she's white, so she has to have a bath every now and again.


----------

